# Dump Dug Today cool jade wheel & ball



## privvydigger (Jun 23, 2007)

The two were clumped up together in a mass of metal, some type of pully I think.  They should clean up nice.  I hope someone can identify them.  
 Dump diggin is a whole new world to me but the silver plated ashtray with a snauzer on it made the day.
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 23, 2007)

another pic


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 23, 2007)

another pic


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 23, 2007)

tray


----------



## madman (Jun 23, 2007)

hey man cool stuff! love diggin in dumps  you never know what will turn up mike


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2007)

> you never know what will turn up mike


 Dumps is like a box of chocolates..............[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 They look like lamp parts to me and they are probably jadite glass from the 1920s or 30s. If they were jade they would be worth a pretty good pile-o-bucks.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes they are lamp parts I just finished restoring a large floor lamp with similar pieces. I will try to get a picture for you in a bit.

   Chris


----------



## rtr (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey guys , didn't they use "slag" glass or thats what they called it on those old lamps as well as ashtrays , coasters and other period pieces ?? 
 randy


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 24, 2007)

Slag Glass lamp.

 Chris


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow Chris, Great job on a great looking old lamp. I used to restore floor lamps and sell them. It actually was alot of fun.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Cap; Yeah it was fun the thing was in pretty rough shape when i got it. It took several hours of polishing to get all the metal back in shape and then I rewired it completely.

 Chris


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2007)

Yep, Gotta rewire them. Getting the brass and copper to shine is always the hardest part and there is no easy way to do it. I used to cast missing brass parts but got rid of all my casting equipment. Wow, haven't thought about those lamps in years.

 The last one I bib was a cast iron twist students lamp. Did it for the wife and she said it was the uglyist thing she ever saw.LoL It was pretty ugly.


----------



## logueb (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Chris, Does your lamp have the small nite light in the base? I restored the one that was left in the toc house that I once owned.  Still use the lamp today.  It was just the cast iron with the slag glass base ,  small candle bulbs,  and with a large bulb at top.  I'll see if I can get apic.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 26, 2007)

A lot of the floor lamps of that style,and the smoking stands with the same kind of glass,where made by the Houze Glass Co. in Point Marion Pa.A lot of people mistake it for being Akro Agate,But akro never made smoking stands,and they did not make floor lamps.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 26, 2007)

The pieces were made by Arko Agate, out of Ohio I believe. They produced the majority of marbles we all played with. Their production line include childrens sets, ashtray's, lamp parts, whatnot's. I believe there are several books on the company and production lines available.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 27, 2007)

Although Akro did make a wide variety of items,including lamp parts.they did not make the pieces that are in privydiggers pics,in fact they did not make lamp parts for floor lamps.They made parts for wall lamps,and table lamps.Akro started out in Ohio in the early teens,but they were only there for a very short period of time.They moved to Clarksburg W.V. and stayed there till they closed in the 50's.Probably the most informative books on Akro are written by Roger & Claudia Hardy.They were the first to dig at the akro factory after it closed.They also started the Akro Agate Collectors club.When i first started to learn about Akro Roger & Claudia sort of took me under there wing and taught me a lot,in fact they taught me several things that are not in there book.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you for information, I'm always open to learning.


----------

